# Demand for spaces in managed isolation outstrip supply



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

From 15 July 2021.

The following article is not clear. People who are caught using an automatted system at the minimum lose their place, and at the maximum are permanently banned, effectively meaning they can't come to New Zealand while COVID exists. Given the small number of bots in use, using a bots IP address is an easy way for the government to spot automated use.

*Spinoff*: With changes to the booking system ruled out, the MIQ bots are here to stay

...Many are now turning to automated systems that charge up to $2,600 to secure a [required two weeks managed isolation] spot before Christmas.

...Covid-19 response minister Chris Hipkins said there had been ample warning that demand for spaces was going to outstrip supply. New Zealander [defined as people with an existing visa or passport, who are the priority,] wanting to return home should have done so months ago, he told reporters yesterday.

Under the system’s terms of use, people are banned from using automated systems to book a spot at the border. However, Megan Main said there are no plans to alter the [government run Managed Isolation] booking system to block the [third party automated] software.

The [applicant's] ban only applies to [people] who use an automated service ...

“Where we identify that, we do stop [the applicants] from using the [required Managed Isolation booking] site. What we do encourage is people to follow our terms of use, but these [automated web browser] ‘refreshers’ do not actually make the bookings for people,” she said.

Megan Main could not say how many people [who applied] had their [application and stays] revoked for violating the terms of use [by using a bot].


----------

